# Attention all ohio flyfishermen



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey everyone just wanted to let you know ive started up an ohio fly fishing group on fb, so if your intrested by all means check it out and join!! the links below, tight lines!

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=7807439#!/home.php?sk=group_188351844531841


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for the support! i think we might be able to build up a pretty good community and resource for Ohio fly fishermen! Ohio has alot of good fly fishing opportunities and what greater way to get information then directly from the sources!...tight lines my friend!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Excellent!... Im in as well...


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh you know I'm in, Tractor


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm in for now but dont know where ill be in 6 months.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks again guys for all the support. Dont be afraid to post things too!!! Pictures, videos, info, whatever you got!!...tight lines


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Some of my ties are exclusives on my FB page.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

you should add them to the groups wall flyfish dog!!! tight lines


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Some of my ties are exclusives on my FB page.


Not after I copied and saved all the photos and spread them across 19 fly fishing websites. 






KIDDING!


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

tractor5561 said:


> Thanks again guys for all the support. Dont be afraid to post things too!!! Pictures, videos, info, whatever you got!!...tight lines


Yeah like maps, gps cords., photos with easily identifiable buildings/structure in the background....


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

meisjedog said:


> Yeah like maps, gps cords., photos with easily identifiable buildings/structure in the background....


He didn't say they had to be easily identifiable photos of the place where we actually fish.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

I know, it was just my attempt at humor.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

LMAO! But you gotta be good at catchin to though! HeHe! You will not find 98% of the places I fish unless you are willing log a lot of miles on your legs. Hard work pays!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

TheCream said:


> Not after I copied and saved all the photos and spread them across 19 fly fishing websites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! I f you did that then you be scratching your heads wondering why all meatheads left their bait containers and garbage there. If you are a WV TU member in good standing then you more likely get some good info. Those you can trust.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

meisjedog said:


> Yeah like maps, gps cords., photos with easily identifiable buildings/structure in the background....


ill get some stuff on there tonight, any particular areas in mind?


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

check out the page for info on the elusive ohio brook trout!!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

tractor5561 said:


> check out the page for info on the elusive ohio brook trout!!


You need to check your PM's.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

TheCream said:


> He didn't say they had to be easily identifiable photos of the place where we actually fish.


I dont know why i didnt see this earlier lol but no, of course not. Im not really too willing to give out much more information than one would be able to find in some good books, or even online. giving people cords!!???LOL, that would make it too easy  Just trying to point people in the right direction of where to start! tight lines everyone


----------

